
Minute by minute – a live stream of a manual 8 segment clock - maaaats
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYctucy0Xeg
======
maaaats
In Norway, "slow tv" is a huge deal. The latest project is watching someone
change segments on this huge clock for 24 hours.

Background:
[https://translate.google.no/translate?hl=no&sl=no&tl=en&u=ht...](https://translate.google.no/translate?hl=no&sl=no&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.nrk.no%2Fhordaland%2Fxl%2Fti-
ar-med-sakte-tv_-na-kommer-_klokken-minutt-for-minutt_-1.14456613)

Notable earlier shows have been watching a train on the railway, the boat trip
Hurtigruten for several days along the coast, and burning logs in a fire
place.

